# 26 th Week of 2020



## cda (Jun 24, 2020)

So here we are in the 26 th week of 2020.


----------



## classicT (Jun 24, 2020)

And it has been a complete cluster-f&<k


----------



## linnrg (Jun 24, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> And it has been a complete cluster-f&<k



what he said!


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 24, 2020)

nothing different than  2019


----------



## e hilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Saw a cartoon ... One panel Peanuts type but i forget the details.  “If you divide 2020 by 5 you get 404 ... so the whole year has been an error”.


----------



## Sifu (Jun 25, 2020)

Not different than 2019?  Not sure I can agree with that.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 25, 2020)

unclear as to 404 ref. Duh!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 25, 2020)

404 error will come up when you click a link and it does not work


----------



## linnrg (Jun 25, 2020)

2019 people were in my office, 2019 we shook hands, 2019 you did not have plexi glass up everywhere, 2019 you could get into a discussion without being 6' away.
Cruise ship were seen all the time here in Alaska,  tourists were seen at all the camp spots.  RV's being driven by all ages...................... 

A lot different


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2020)

July 4th 2020

Watching Fireworks on Zoom!


Where are the Jetsons???


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 3, 2020)

1920 - 2020, think of all the changes, a return to electric vehicles, props to Elon & Mars, Spanish flu to this virus, what does 11/2020 hold for us?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Saw a cartoon ... One panel Peanuts type but i forget the details.  “If you divide 2020 by 5 you get 404 ... so the whole year has been an error”.


----------



## cda (Jul 4, 2020)

Well had plans to be somewhere else on the 4th, this year, with many many people.

Now it is just Weber, Smokey  and I:::


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't forget "Thou" too.


----------

